# Phyllovates chlorophaea



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 14, 2007)

I mated my Phyllovates chlorophaea Yesterday. The very next day the female laid an ootheca.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet, just sweet - I do so envy you, I wish I had a mantis like that.

Are they active predators, or do they just sit and wait for their prey?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 16, 2007)

You did good, the ooth looks neat with the white middle!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm waiting for mine to grow up.  

Congrats on the ooth! Okay really random request, do you have a picture of your Phyllovates chlorophaea when they were sub-adults? I think I have two sub-adults but I'm not sure. It's really been bugging me.

If you don't it's okay. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## joossa (Oct 19, 2007)

I like the last picture. Congrats on the ooth!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you! If you want some nymphs when the ootheca hatches, Let me know?

Mine are very active &amp; will go after the food. So yes, Very active species!



Kruszakus said:


> Sweet, just sweet - I do so envy you, I wish I had a mantis like that.Are they active predators, or do they just sit and wait for their prey?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you!  

I know the little white middle is very cute, I look forward to the nymphs.



hibiscusmile said:


> You did good, the ooth looks neat with the white middle!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you!

Yes, Tonight I can post a pic for you. I have some sub adults, They should be adult in the next few days?

When you breed them, wait 3 weeks before putting them together. Only after the 2 1/2 to 3 weeks did they breed for me.

Look out for the picture tonight.  



Mantis_Whisper said:


> I'm waiting for mine to grow up.  Congrats on the ooth! Okay really random request, do you have a picture of your Phyllovates chlorophaea when they were sub-adults? I think I have two sub-adults but I'm not sure. It's really been bugging me.
> 
> If you don't it's okay. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you!

I'll keep this post updated on how they hatch out.



joossa said:


> I like the last picture. Congrats on the ooth!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 19, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Thank you!Yes, Tonight I can post a pic for you. I have some sub adults, They should be adult in the next few days?
> 
> When you breed them, wait 3 weeks before putting them together. Only after the 2 1/2 to 3 weeks did they breed for me.
> 
> Look out for the picture tonight.


You're welcome.

That would be awesome! I think I have two subadults but I'm not sure, I see little wings but then they molt and they're not adults.  

I have all of mine in a wire screen cage( It's around two feet high, two feet long, and a foot or so wide) together... Should I separate them? (I can't wait to breed them they are so amazing!)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm going to try &amp; get the pictures up tonight. Sorry for the delay.  



Mantis_Whisper said:


> You're welcome.That would be awesome! I think I have two subadults but I'm not sure, I see little wings but then they molt and they're not adults.
> 
> I have all of mine in a wire screen cage( It's around two feet high, two feet long, and a foot or so wide) together... Should I separate them? (I can't wait to breed them they are so amazing!)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry for the long wait. I took some pic's for you today.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 21, 2007)

How many molts in this species? Mine are all L3 right now.

I can't wait until they get that big. h34r: 

I love the ninja emoticon. :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 21, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> sorry for the long wait. I took some pic's for you today.


Yay! Thank you!

Now I know I have two sub-adults. A female and a male.  Heheh I can't wait till they molt.

She's a pretty little thing though. Lovely eyes.


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2007)

Still waiting on mine to mature. Taking forever! Is that typical? I know Padkison bought some I think were from the same batch as mine and his have been adults for over a month now.


----------



## Orin (Oct 21, 2007)

Mine took a few months longer than Yen's and they still produced great (he kept his much warmer than mine). Of course he made a boatload and by the time mine were producing everybody already had them.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrate Mikhails! Great job. NIce looking ooth.

Rick, it takes a long time to mature if you keep them below 75F. Temperature plays a big role in speeding up this species. ANyway, they can take weeks to moult into adult regardless. Mine usually take 15-20 days from subadult to adult. Male usually moult into adult a week ahead of female. My first generation is currently producing oothecae, i am still not ready for the second generation especially when the ootheca from breeding stock is still hatching for me :blink:


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2007)

I keep them at or slightly above 75. Slightly cooler at night. I really enjoy them though.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 23, 2007)

My male finally molted into adulthood!  

Now I have to wait for the other three to get there. :mellow:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 23, 2007)

Very exciting news, My first ootheca hatch out today! I would say 50 or 70? I'll have to count them when I get back from work.  If anybody wants some nymphs, Let me know? I have more fertile ootheca waiting to hatch out.  Sorry for the bad pic's.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrate Mikhails, you have done it!!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Yen!

The only way they would breed for me, was if I had the temperatures at 90 degrees F. The male would not breed under cooler tems.



yen_saw said:


> Congrate Mikhails, you have done it!!


----------

